
Why is e^(pi I) = -1? - stopachka
https://www.math.toronto.edu/mathnet/questionCorner/epii.html
======
dgritsko
3Blue1Brown's video "Understanding e to the i pi in 3.14 minutes" is a nice
compliment to this post.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0YEaeIClKY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0YEaeIClKY)

